# PSU fan not working, How to fix ?



## Skynaveen (Dec 30, 2011)

My PSU fan is not working since 2 months. Everytime I startup my computer I will have to rotate the fan a bit manually till it starts to rotate. Even when it is rotating, it is very slow. I have another fan but I dont know how to replace it. 

Please Tell me how to replace the fan


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 30, 2011)

post the model/make of ur psu


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

@Skynaveen, Seems like the PSU has gone for a loss.

It is not advisable to use the PSU in this condition, 
No fan == more PSU heat == blown PSU (may take some of your existing hardware with it as well)

Provide mode details on the PSU, if it is still under warranty then send it for RMA. You can also replace the fan with a high CFM fan.

Alternatively you can replace the whole PSU, if you are planing fro an upgrade


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks I am going to get a new PSU hopefully.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

^ that will be even better


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 30, 2011)

Can you suggest a good PSU


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2011)

Mention your present config & max budget for PSU please!


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

@Skynaveen, present config is necessary for suggesting any PSU


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 30, 2011)

Budget is not much of a problem

Present config is 

Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.66 ghz
XFX Nvidia GT220
3gb ram ( 1gb ADATA 2gb something else) @667 mhz
160 gb HDD from samsung
Intel DG3PRI classic mobo


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

A corsair VX450 will be enough for the system


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 30, 2011)

fan is not working that does not mean that the PSU is gone.

post your budget for new PSU


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2011)

@OP:Corsair  CX 500V2 would be enough for your system.



CA50 said:


> A corsair VX450 will be enough for the system



VX isn't available or produced anymore


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 30, 2011)

Well.... then please suggest another one .
Budget is no issue.

OR

tell me how to fix this one plz I have another working fan of the same size.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2011)

Most probably that fan in normal 80mm fan. Or, measure it by opening the PSU. (make sure PSU is out of warranty period). Replace that fan by some cheap fans available in the market which will cost you around 50/-


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 30, 2011)

if its a good psu then only changing the fan is recommended otherwise get a new psu FSP SII-500 for 2.5K


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

@d6bmg, 
LOL dude, anyways thanks for the info. 


@Skynaveen,
Replace the old fan with a new one. try to get higher CFM fan, those are better.


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks guys.
I am going to try replacing the fan myself.
Will post if it works.
Otherwise if it blows up ......... Oh well you will have to wait till I get a new computer


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 31, 2011)

So, why take chance here. Better get a new PSU instead. Get the FSP SAGA-II 500W for 2.1k or Seasonic S12II-430 for 2.6k or Corsair CX-500v2 for 3k.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 31, 2011)

@Skynaveen, don't worry mate, it won't blow up simply.

Follow these steps :
- Disconnect the PSU from all the wirings, and remove the power cable as well
- Open it up, check the Fan and remove it
- Insert the new fan properly, *Check the intake and exhaust side, the exhaust must be out of the PSU*
- Next remove the power wires from the PSU PCB to the older fan can connect it to the new one, make sure that you maintain the polarity of the fans.
this can be done either by soldering, if you are not comfortable with that, then simply cut the wires and join it with the wires of the new fan.

Usually: red is positive +12V
black is ground


----------

